# FUSE can't mount gphotofs

## KAMIKAZE_

Hello! After doing this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Gphoto2  I've got my Canon PowerShot S3 IS working. But after upgrading kernel to 2.6.22-r2 (gentoo) fuse is not able to mount my camera anymore. I still can get images with   gphoto2 --get-all-files. But when automount tries to mount a camera it fails.

Log:

```
Aug  9 21:52:55 rita automount[8808]: >> fuse: bad mount point `': No such file or directory

Aug  9 21:52:55 rita automount[8808]: mount(generic): failed to mount gphotofs# (type fuse) on /mnt/photos/canon

Aug  9 21:52:55 rita automount[8808]: failed to mount /mnt/photos/canon
```

----------

## termite

Have you tried rebuilding fuse? 

```
emerge -av fuse
```

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *termite wrote:*   

> Have you tried rebuilding fuse? 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av fuse
> ```
> ...

 

yep... I've done this one: 

```
emerge libgphoto2 gphoto2 fuse gphotofs autofs
```

 :Confused: 

----------

## termite

After you rebuild fuse, make sure you 

```
rmmod fuse

modprobe fuse
```

----------

## KAMIKAZE_

 *termite wrote:*   

> After you rebuild fuse, make sure you 
> 
> ```
> rmmod fuse
> 
> ...

 

I had my PC restarted and also I have module autoloading.  :Smile: 

----------

## termite

Damn, I have no idea.  Try 

```
module-rebuild populate

module-rebuild rebuild
```

Other than that, I'm out of ideas...

----------

